# First Radio Message from a submarine.



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know, who sent the first message by radio from a submerged submarine, and when ? 
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Dunno, but I recall reading somewhere the RN had subs on picket off the Japanese coast in the late 30's-early 40's ( pre Pearl Harbour ). Comms *from* the UK were direct Long Wave.... don't know how they were sending reports. They were withdrawn to the Med after Italy declared war and this was one of the reasons the Japanese navy had surprise on its side in December '41.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ringo Starr?

John T.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Subs cannot transmit while submerged. They can receive while underwater at great distances from the transmitting station. VLF or Very Low Frequencies around 3 Kilohertz to 30 Kilohertz can penetrate fairly deeply into seawater. The now disused radio station at Rugby (call sign GBR) broadcast time signals and other information at 16 Kilohertz. It could be received underwater in the Mediterranean.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I remember reading during the Falklands war that our subs out there could let out an aerial to float on the surface and transmit and receive signals. It said they could transmit the whole Bible in 2 seconds or something like that. The sub that sank the Belgrano apparently radioed Northwood to get the OK to sink her !


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

To sink the "Belgrano" bearing in mind the situation that existed at that time the Sub C.O. would need permission to change the "Rules of Engagement" this would have to come from the Top and speed would be essential, this would be done by means of a "Flash" message, a former CRO may be able to say how it was carried out and what type of system was used to send the signal and at what speed although the same system may still be in use today.
As an aside the "Downed" Sub location bouy which is released in an emergency was designed by a Smith's Dock APPRENTICE (he had the same surname as Our Eli Jimmy James's straight man) rather than the system being a product of Bath.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> Ringo Starr?


Thanks to you John I have not been able to get that tune out of my head for days now !!
= Adrian +


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

5TT said:


> Thanks to you John I have not been able to get that tune out of my head for days now !!
> = Adrian +


No worries, Adrian. You can also listen to it on "U Boat".... er sorry... "U Tube".

John T.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

... and our friends are all aboard, many more of them, live next door ...

aaaarghhhh!!


----------

